# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاه بابل بهتره یا اصفهان؟

## mmz123

سلام 
دانشگاه بابل مهندسی کامپیوتر بزنم یا دانشگاه اصفهان علوم کامپیوتر یا شیراز علوم کامپیوتر ؟
بیشتر برام علمی که یاد میگیرم مهم تره 
و خودم بابل زندگی میکنم. 
مرسی

----------


## parsaalizadeh

منم بابلم بابل بزن راحت تره

----------


## TAT

صد درصد بابل 

علم همه جا یکسانه 

این تلاش شماست که نتیجه رو مشخص میکنه

یعنی همون کتابی که اونا دارن میخونن شما هم میتونی پیدا بکنی بخونی 

یا حتی میتونی از سایت مکتب خونه که کاملا رایگانه

یا از فرادرس که برا تدریس هاش پول میگیره و حتی امکان اینکه دانلودش کنین یا درب منزل تحویلش بگیرین هم وجود داره

استفاده کنی و تدریس ای استاد هایی از همه دانشگاه های ایرانو ببینین 

مخصوصا دانشگاه های شریف / تهران / بهشتی/ و...که به صورت رایگان تو مکتب خونه هست

برین دنبال استعداداتون نه دانشگاه 

نه حتی دنبال اسم دانشگاه باشین

در ضمن اگر شهر خودتون باشه هزینه خوابگاه ندارین /راحت تر هستین نسبت به خوابگاهی ها از خیلی جهات/ و فقط تنها فکر و ذکرتون درس خوندنه وبس

----------


## TAT

باز هم انتخاب با خودتونه  :Yahoo (1): 

سرنوشت خودتونو خودتون رقم بزنین و در موردش تحقیق کنین

----------


## E.M10

> سلام 
> دانشگاه بابل مهندسی کامپیوتر بزنم یا دانشگاه اصفهان علوم کامپیوتر یا شیراز علوم کامپیوتر ؟
> بیشتر برام علمی که یاد میگیرم مهم تره 
> و خودم بابل زندگی میکنم. 
> مرسی


غرض از مزاحمت اینکه یکی از همشهریاتون لیسانس مهندسی کامپیوترشو از دانشگاه بابل گرف فوقشم از دانشگاه شاهد گرف سربازیشم پروژه برداشت الان بین رفتن به کار آزاد و کنکور مجدد تجربی مونده بود که کنکور تجربی دادنو انتخاب کرد!

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> غرض از مزاحمت اینکه یکی از همشهریاتون لیسانس مهندسی کامپیوترشو از دانشگاه بابل گرف فوقشم از دانشگاه شاهد گرف سربازیشم پروژه برداشت الان بین رفتن به کار آزاد و کنکور مجدد تجربی مونده بود که کنکور تجربی دادنو انتخاب کرد!


عزیز دانشگاه بابل جزو دانشکاه های خوب کشور خوب اگر بخواییم اینطوری فکر کنیم که دانشگاه نباید بریم حالا وضعیت کشور جوری که اشتغال مفید نمی تونن با رشته ها ایجاد کنن ارتباطی به دانشگاه یا رشته که نداره

----------


## E.M10

> عزیز دانشگاه بابل جزو دانشکاه های خوب کشور خوب اگر بخواییم اینطوری فکر کنیم که دانشگاه نباید بریم حالا وضعیت کشور جوری که اشتغال مفید نمی تونن با رشته ها ایجاد کنن ارتباطی به دانشگاه یا رشته که نداره


گفتم آگاهانه انتخاب کنه که عمرش هدر نره خیلیا بعد از دانشگاه مجبور شدن برن کار آزاد و یا اینکه بیکار بمونن.
فقط نیتم اطلاع رسانی بود چون خیلیا که لیسانس و فوق گرفتنننو بیکار موندن میگن ما نمیدونستیم اینجوریه وضعیت کشور

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> گفتم آگاهانه انتخاب کنه که عمرش هدر نره خیلیا بعد از دانشگاه مجبور شدن برن کار آزاد و یا اینکه بیکار بمونن.
> فقط نیتم اطلاع رسانی بود چون خیلیا که لیسانس و فوق گرفتنننو بیکار موندن میگن ما نمیدونستیم اینجوریه وضعیت کشور


بله درست می گید

----------


## vahidz771

همه چیز برمیگرده به خودت، من امروز با رتبه ۱۰ کشوری و یک منطقه ۳ مال کنکور ۹۵ حرف میزدم میگفت همه چیز پشت کار خودت هست، بابل یا شریف بخونی بازم برمیگرده شرایط و پشتکار خودت.
و میگفت مهمدسی کامپیوتر خوبه ولی علوم کامپیوتر راحت شغل پیدا نمیکنی و سخت تر شغل پیدا میشه، ولی وقتی پیدا کنی درامدت خوبه!
من باشم بابل مهندسی کامیوتر میخونم تا بخوام اصفهان علوم کامپیوتر بخونم.
موفق باشی.

----------

